# Manchester University



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

After moving out of Salford in 1996 to start an access course at Ruskin College in Oxford, I made my application to Manc University where i was hoping to do my degree, despite doing really well at Ruskin Manc University fucked me off, so did other Uni's who I approached through UCAS, the funny thing was though I got offered a place at University of Bristol which I found out was a Major University with high academic standards that dwarfed those at Manc Uni, why was I accepted by Bristol a better Uni than Manc, and why was I fucked off by Manc Uni, I thought this a little odd.

The one thing that didnt bother me about this was the fact that Manc Music scene was dead at the time and Bristol was coming up big time, I had a fuckin great time apart from getting into mega debt cos accomodation was so expensive, I left all my debts in Bristol and moved back up North and aint heard from them since.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm assuming they do not give any reason or reason code when they turn you down?
Standard letter is it?
Can you ask them? Appeal? etc


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Throbbing Angel said:
			
		

> I'm assuming they do not give any reason or reason code when they turn you down?
> Standard letter is it?
> Can you ask them? Appeal? etc



They just basically said no you dont fullfill the requirements even though I did, I got a similar response from University of East Anglia and Bath Uni


----------



## mozzy (Apr 17, 2006)

It could be because you had an access qualifiacation, and not alevels. The same thing happened to me - i completed an access course and no-one wanted to know me. I really wanted to go to Leeds, but they said they only accepted access students if they had done thier certificate in Leeds, which i hadn't. I really hated that 'old school' philosophy (we only accept alevel sixth form students). I finally found a place, and through out the course of my degree, I was continually told i could not get a first due to not having the right foundations in my earlier education, ie: A levels as opposed to an Access course. Bet my supervisor feels a right wanker now he! he! It's amazing how motivating anger can be - especially when it's aimed at narrow middle class snobby wankers who havn't got a clue about life outside thier cozy pathetic existence.

Glad to here you left your debts behind in Bristol!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

mozzy said:
			
		

> It could be because you had an access qualifiacation, and not alevels. The same thing happened to me - i completed an access course and no-one wanted to know me. I really wanted to go to Leeds, but they said they only accepted access students if they had done thier certificate in Leeds, which i hadn't. I really hated that 'old school' philosophy (we only accept alevel sixth form students). I finally found a place, and through out the course of my degree, I was continually told i could not get a first due to not having the right foundations in my earlier education, ie: A levels as opposed to an Access course. Bet my supervisor feels a right wanker now he! he! It's amazing how motivating anger can be - especially when it's aimed at narrow middle class snobby wankers who havn't got a clue about life outside thier cozy pathetic existence.
> 
> Glad to here you left your debts behind in Bristol!




Nice one Mozzy, I see what you mean, what really fuckin riled me as well was that I had done loadsa community work and had already done training in how to carry out various aspects of research before I applied.


----------



## mozzy (Apr 17, 2006)

What did you do your degree in, if you don't mind me asking? 

I presume you went to uni as a mature student if you did an access course, which means you had more 'life experience' that someone fresh out of school.
In my experience, nearly all the 'access students' on my course were treated like shit - especially the local students  

My theory is that the tutors have lived in a cozy academia all their lives, and actually feel intimidated when they are teaching people the same age, or older than them, who have actually had a life - rather than being cocooned in uni.

I remember applying to Nottingham, and some prick over the phone said Nottingham did not accept Access students. When I asked why, he just went silent. I then asked him if he was interested in knowing "why" i was a mature student, and he replied "sinlgle mother i suppose..."

Needless to say, i slammed the phone down on him, and have had a bitter aftertaste about Nottingham Uni ever since!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

Mozzy 
Yeah i was a mature student when I applied, I did my degree (dare I say it) in sociology as I was shite at the sciences and maths at school.
I was the only Manc from a state school that they had ever had in the sociology department, I kind of felt a bit patronised bit it all really, sociology lecturers at Posh Uni's rarely get the chance to meet the people they are studying, similarly in Bristol i got friendly with this Black workin class Scouse bloke who the social policy dept had allowed in, we had a good laugh about some of the similar things we noticed about posh cunts attitudes.

I ended being really vocal in seminars once all the middle class students started coming out with their ill informed shite, it was a laugh though and for three years of ranting and raving in seminars I got a good 2:1 degree and fleeced nearlly every bank in Bristol by opening student accounts at all of them on the same day.


----------



## mozzy (Apr 17, 2006)

I found that the mature students were far more vocal in lectures, and also were more willing to help each other with essays and discussions. I am really pleased there were quite a few of us on my course, as i know i couldn't have done it with out them.

And yes, i think playing with the banks on the first day is a prerequisite for being a mature student


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

mozzy said:
			
		

> I found that the mature students were far more vocal in lectures, and also were more willing to help each other with essays and discussions. I am really pleased there were quite a few of us on my course, as i know i couldn't have done it with out them.
> 
> And yes, i think playing with the banks on the first day is a prerequisite for being a mature student




Yeah definatly, I had two mature (one 39 one 53 working class bristol women) students on our course and they were fuckin stars, what rubbed it in a bit more was that Bristol students had a really snobby attitude towards Bristolians and these two mature women towered over these posh cunts intellectually.


----------



## mozzy (Apr 17, 2006)

Yep, same here. All the students were spreading rumors such as 'only go out into town on a student night and beware - the locals have a hobby here called "student Bashing" (  ) - i
f you have that attutude from the outset, its no wonder the locals want to kick your sodding head in!
I personally found the worst nights to go out were the student nights - bloody cattle markets (saying that i suppose they had their purpose!). If i went out on any other night, it was far more friendly.


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

mozzy said:
			
		

> Yep, same here. All the students were spreading rumors such as 'only go out into town on a student night and beware - the locals have a hobby here called "student Bashing" (  ) - i
> f you have that attutude from the outset, its no wonder the locals want to kick your sodding head in!
> I personally found the worst nights to go out were the student nights - bloody cattle markets (saying that i suppose they had their purpose!). If i went out on any other night, it was far more friendly.




I think there was a bit of irony going down with one of the Bristol club owners, there was one club that had a student night called the Cattle Market, I went there once it was a loada shite playing fuckin wham and bon jovi with posh cunts either throwing up everywhere cos they couldnt hold their drinks down or offended local peeps knocking out posh students.
I think I was kind of lumped in with Locals by the posh stoods, fackin cants!


----------



## mozzy (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder how different it would have been for you if you had got in at Manc Uni. What i mean is that the locals on my course didn't have to intergrate that much, due to already having a life and friends etc. Luckily for me, some did mix and i made friends that way.
If you had stayed in Manc for your degree, and had the same experiences of students, it may have been much worse, cause it's your own city they are slating, and seeing how you are local, you don't have to find a new social life. I am thinking of my local friends reaction, and they seemed a bit hurt by the predujice of the students. Some however, admitted that the city would die without the student population, and just ignored them.

Btw, i am presuming you are from manchester - appologies if i am wrong and ignore that last post!


----------



## northernhord (Apr 17, 2006)

If you had stayed in Manc for your degree, and had the same experiences of students, it may have been much worse, cause it's your own city they are slating, and seeing how you are local, you don't have to find a new social life. 

Before going to Ruskin College I was in a dub/breakbeat type band and used to go to loadsa gigs around Manchester the students there were snobby cunts who thought that all Mancs were either carthieves drug dealers or both, I think had i done my degree in Manc i would have been really offended about the students snobby attitude towards my place of birth (salford)

A funny thing that happened in Bristol was that none of the lads i lived with had ever gone to Lakota club of the blue mountain cos they believed that they would get mugged, I pointed out to them that i walked home from these clubs at three in the morning completly leathered and nothing ever happened to me, after this they started coming out with me, so they spent two out of the three years of their degree staying in when they could have been out having it bigstyle, wankers


----------

